# My TTQS is now a Shining Star - WINNER!!!



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

My TTQS is now listed as a Meguiars Shining Star.

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallwd.pl?pc=MAY89

Wooooo 

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/ - Click on the Gallery.

I didn't mention to them that I used various other products on top of what was listed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very good Craig if only you used there wax :wink: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very good Craig if only you used there wax :wink: :lol:


Hehehe. I use better stuff


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

XTR said:


> My TTQS is now listed as a Meguiars Shining Star.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallwd.pl?pc=MAY89
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Whatever you use, its look great, nice work!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Lovely colour & gorgeous looking TT, Meguiars or not. 8) 
H.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

Looks stunning 8) 8)

When can you do mine :?: :?: :?:

SAV..


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

SAVTT240 said:


> Looks stunning 8) 8)
> 
> When can you do mine :?: :?: :?:
> 
> SAV..


bring it around anytime.... i dont mind having 2 QS's on the driveway!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> SAVTT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks stunning 8) 8)
> ...


Want to make it 3


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeh, ill have one of each colour please. without corroded wheels (if thats even possible)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Yeh, ill have one of each colour please. without corroded wheels (if thats even possible)


My wheels are fine  but will be getting changed very soon


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh, ill have one of each colour please. without corroded wheels (if thats even possible)
> ...


Your wheels lack bling! 

Ya sure ya have space in the wardrobe for the spare recaros and the old wheels?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


Running out fast mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Running out fast mate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


well my house is very nearly built. So ill have plenty space so just give it all to me. :evil: :evil: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Wooo, I received my prize of Meguiars today. A Meguiars Supreme Shine Microfibre Cloth... wow!!!  lol.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I've just won the quarterly year award for April to June 2009!!! Wooohooo!!!

http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallery.pl

£40 of free Meguiars products coming my way


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

well done 

bit OT , longshot but you weren't travelling south on A19 near Nissan about 3.15 today?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I've just won the quarterly year award for April to June 2009!!! Wooohooo!!!
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallery.pl
> 
> £40 of free Meguiars products coming my way


Nice one Craig mate well done


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

XTR said:


> My TTQS is now listed as a Meguiars Shining Star.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.co.uk/cgi-bin/gallwd.pl?pc=MAY89
> 
> ...


this is the car that has sent me down the rocky road to the mad house..... :-| love it m8


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> well done
> 
> bit OT , longshot but you weren't travelling south on A19 near Nissan about 3.15 today?


Na it wasnt me. But I am usually around that area.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done, so when you coming clean to them re their products :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

